# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bu krizden kaçış yok

## bozok

*Bu krizden kaçış yok*


*26.09.2008 / hurriyet.com.tr*



*Boğaziçi üniversitesi Ekonomi Profesörü Burak Saltoğlu ile yurtdışı kaynaklı krizi ve Türkiye'ye olası etkilerini değerlendirdik. Röportaj iki gün sürecek...*


*- Türkiye'deki yüksek faizler bu kriz döneminde işe yaradı mı?*

2006 yılından beri para dışarı çıkmasın diye yüksek faiz koyduk. Başka bir şey değil. Enflasyondan çok bu çıkışı engellemek için yapıldı. Ama bu krizin en önemli koruyucularından biri de kim ne derse desin yüksek faizler oldu. 
Türkiye'nin 2006 yılından beri uyguladığı yüksek faiz bir anlamda hafifçe frene basma olarak nitelendirilmelidir... Bu durum bize kaderin desteği oldu...

*- Dışarıdaki krizin Türkiye'ye etkisi ne olur?* 

*Piyasalar son günlerde çok karıştı. ABD'de sorunlu mortgage kredilerinin ödenememesi ile başlayan süreç tüm sistemi derinden etkiledi. Piyasanın kağıttan kuleleri teker teker yıkılırken, dev kurumlar kendilerini FED'in koltuğunun altına sığınarak kurtardı, bazıları ise iflas bayrağını çekip tarihe gömüldü.*


**

*Eren GüLER YAZIYOR* 


*Yurtdışındaki bu karmaşık süreci, piyasaları en iyi bilen isimlerden biri olan Boğaziçi üniversitesi Ekonomi Profesörü Burak Saltoğlu ile değerlendirdik. Saltoğlu önce krizin net bir fotoğrafını çekti, arkasından Türkiye'ye olası etkilerini anlattı. İki gün sürecek olan röportajda önce krizin Türkiye'ye etkisini, yarın da krizin sebep ve sonuçlarını okuyabilirsiniz.* 

Türkiye'den para çıkışı olacak. Bu çok net. Buradaki fonlar dışarıya kayacak. Ya da biz ona göre daha fazla maliyet ödeyeceğiz ve burada da faizler yükselecek. Türkiye için problemlerden bir tanesi bu. 

*- Para girişi azalır mı?*
Normalde özkaynakların 1 lirasını koyup bankacılık kesiminde bunun 10 katını etrafa dağıtabiliyorsunuz. Ancak şimdi dünyadaki sermayelerde 300-400 milyar dolarlık erime olacak. Bunun anlamı da en az 10 katı, 4 trilyon dolarlık bir kaynağın kuruması demek. Bu rakamın belki 30 milyar doları Türkiye'ye gelecekken, şimdi 25 milyar doları gelecek. Bu da düzeltme yaratacak. Ne kadar iyi bir alternatif üretirseniz üretin bunun maliyeti olacaktır.

*- Bu süreci hasarsız atlatma şansı yok mu?*
Eğer Türkiye bu süreçte iyi bir manevra alanı yakalamazsa, kurtulma şansı yok gibi... 
*Kurtulmadan kasıt hani 2001'deki gibi değil ama şu anki gibi etkilenmediğimizi iddia edecek bir süreç olmayacak.* Etkilenmedik ama etkileneceğiz. Kaçış olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Tek şansımız bu etkiyi biraz daha yumuşatabiliriz... 
Türkiye'nin tüm dinamikleri yüzde 5-6 büyümesine göre. Yavaşlama olduğunda, hani çizgi filmlerdeki gibi, suyun üzerinde çok hızlı yürürsünüz ama hafif yavaşladığınızda batarsınız ya, aynen öyle. *Yüzde 2-3'ler bizi kurtarmaz. Fakat yüzde 5'ler de zor görünüyor artık.* 

*- üretim tarafında neler yaşanabilir?*
üretim bacağında iki önemli kısım var, iç talep ve dış talep.. İç talepte ne olduğunu biliyoruz. Yurtiçi tarafında yüzde 7.9'luk büyümelerden yüzde 1.9'a geriledik.. 
Yurtdışı boyutuna baktığımızda ise krizin etkisini hem finansman hem de ihracat tarafında göreceğiz. Bir dönem büyümenin önemli motoru ihracattı...

*Buradaki en kritik nokta; acaba ABD'de petrol ve emtia fiyatları bu geçiş sürecinde tepe yapar mı?* En kritik noktalardan birisi bu. Petrol 100'lerin altına inmeyeceği için maliyet enflasyon sürer ve olası faiz indirimlerinin önüne geçer. Hatta Türkiye'nin faizleri daha da artırmasına neden olur. 

*- Emtia fiyatları hangi şartlarda düşer?* 
Petrol ve emtiaların düşmesi için global resesyon algısının çok kabul görür hale gelmesi gerekliyor ki aslında o da kötü bir haber. Belki o noktada büyüme endişeleri ile içeride faiz indirimleri olur. 

*- Türkiye krizin etkilerini hafifletmek için ne yapabilir?*
*Mesela Türk bankacılık sektöründeki aracılık maliyetleri düşürülebilir.* Kişiler ve kurumlar bu yüksek maliyetler yüzünden yurtdışına yöneliyor. Bu da Türkiye'nin borçluluk rasyolarını yükseltip, ratingini düşürüyor. Ama maliyetleri düşürürseniz bu şekilde faizi daha ucuza satabilir, özel sektörün borçlanmasını dışarıdan yapmasının önüne geçer ve risk priminini azaltırsınız. 

Bunun çok radikal bir şekilde yapılabileceğini düşünüyorum. *üünkü bu tip kriz durumları hızlı kararlar alınmasını sağlayabilir. ABD'yi görüyorsunuz bir gecede karar çıkartıyor...*

*- Başka?*



Yurtdışındaki bankalar zor durumda ve Türklerin yurtdışında büyük fon ve mevduatı var... şimdi öyle bir yasa çıkaracaksınız ki, nereden buldun vs gibi şeyler yok, 'şu tarihe kadar yurtdışındaki fonları Türkiyeye getirirseniz biz sizden vergi almayacağız' diyeceksiniz. 'Hiç bir sorun yaşamayacaksınız.' Bu durum özel sektörün fonlanması için bir kaynak yaratılmasını sağlar... Boylece bankalar da bir yıllık sendikasyon kredilerine muhtaç kalmaz...

*- Reel sektör için bir reçete var mı?* 


*Reel sektorde cari açık yaratmayacak ve girdisi ithal olmayan sektörlere destek vermek gerekir.* Eğer işsizliği de çözmek istiyorsanız mesela 1 sene sigorta primi almayın bu sektörlerden. Bunu bölgesel de yapabiliriniz. Vergi indirimleri de olabilir. 

Etkisini hemen göstermese de en azından ihracat yapanın özkaynağını artırmasını teşvik edebilir, piyasaya umut verirsiniz. 

*- Bunların maliyeti yüksek olmaz mı?*

Ama alternatifi daha maliyetli. *Eğer bunu yapmaz iseniz büyümede çarpılarak karşılaşacağı maliyet, bunları yaparken karşılaşacağınız maliyetin çok üzerinde olabilir...*

Bodoslama gidiyorsak sonunda o çarpmanın maliyeti ile şimdi yol üzerinde ödeyeceğimiz maliyet çok farklı olur.

...

----------


## bozok

*Dolar rezerv para olmaktan çıkabilir*

*Eren güler / hurriyet.com.tr / 27.09.2008*



*Boğaziçi üniversitesi Ekonomi Profesörü Burak Saltoğlu ile dün başlayan röportaj bugün devam ediyor...*


*- Yaşanan krizin temelinde ne yatıyor?*
En temel problem çok kısa bir sürede sıradışı bir bir finansal sistem yaratıldı. üyle bir sistem ki reel kaynakların bağımsız ve kime nasıl etkisi olacağını bilmediğimiz finansal enstrümanlarla kurgulanmış bir system. Daha kötüsü düzenleyici kurumların bu gelişmelerden pek bir bilgisinin olmadığı bir sistem. 


*- Bu yapı ne zaman oluşturuldu?*

1933'te çıkan Glass Steagall adlı bankacılık yasası yatırım bankalarına izin vermiyor ve mevduat bankalarını çok sınırlıyordu. Bankaların her yaptığı izleniyor ve kontrol ediliyordu. Bu sınırlamalar doğal olarak bankacılık karlılıgını da sınırlıyordu. 



*Eren GüLER YAZIYOR*


1999 Clinton öneminde ise buna bir yumuşama getirildi. Yatırım bankalarının faaliyetlerini daha öne çıkartacak esnek düzenlemeler sağlandı ve denetim yumuşatıldı. Ancak olayın patlak verişi 2001 sonrası uygulanan çok düşük faizler oldu. Teknoloji balonu sonrası finansal türbülans sonrası indirilen faizler çok uzun bir süre düşük kaldı. Ancak düşük faiz enflasyon bir yaratmadı.

*- Bu nasıl oldu?*
üin ve Hindistan gibi bu ülkelerde yapılan çok düşük maliyetli üretim gobal enflasyonu azdırmadan sürecin devamına destek verdi. Herkesin kazandığı bir dönem yakalandı ve herkes şuna inandı: "Artık bundan sonra düşük enflasyon ve yüksek büyümenin olduğu, büyüme belirsizliğinin de az olduğu bir dönemi yaşacağız (İngilizce deyimi ile great moderation dönemi) . Bu artık bir paradigma değişikliğidir" diye algılanmaya başlandı. 

*- Bu algı değişikliği neleri değiştirdi?*

şimdi ekonomi büyüyor ve faizler artmayınca yatırımcıların kar ve risk iştahı ciddi oranda arttı. Dolayısıyla hemen herkes maksimum risk almaya başladı. Daha fazla kar için yaratıcı enstrümanlar geliştirildi. Türev ürünler toplam GSMH’larin 50-60 katına ulaştı. Yeni türev enstrümanların kullanımında geometrik bir artış oldu, her türlü yaratıcı fonlama yapıları kullanılmaya başlandı ve resmen alternatif bir bankacılık modeli yaratıldı. Hedge fonlar ve yatırım bankaları mevduat bankacılığında alınamayacak bir çok riski aldı. 

*Nasıl riskler alındı?*

"H*erşeyin temelinde bu konut kredilerinde yaşanan değerleme var.* " 

Ortamı bol likidite, yüksek risk iştahı ve durmayacak bir büyüme diye özetlersek yapılacakların sınırı kalmıyor. Riskli yatırımları tek tek yüksek fiyatlara yükseltip yeni ürünlere yatırım yapıyorsunuz. ünce, ABD Borsaları, sonra ABD üzel sector tahvilleri, sonra Gelişmekte olan ülke tahvil ve borsaları, sonra emtia diye giden bir yatırıma geçiş zinciri oldu. ABD orta kesiminin konut kesimi de doyunca sırada düşük gelirliliere konut satmak moda oldu. Bu arada global balon hızlı bir şekilde şişmeye devam ediyor.
Bilindiği gibi subprime (sorunlu ev kredileri) süreci de böyle başladı…

*- üdeyemeyecek adamlara nasıl kredi verdiler?*



Bu insanların parası yok ama siz diyorsunuz ki,* "bana iki sene para ödemeyin, iki sene sonundaki faiz ne olursa onun üzerine yüzde 2 verirseniz tamamdır"* (Hibrid değişken faizli konut kredileri).

2005 ve 2006’da alınan bu riskli konut kredilerinin ödemesi 2007 ve 2008’de başladı. Bu süreçte 2006 sonrası gelen yeni FED yönetiminin enflasyonla mücadelesi başlayınca faizler yükseldi. 

*- İlk aşamada bu insanların ödeyememe problemi neden başladı?*
2006'ya gelindiğinde, enflasyon yükselmiş, dönem değişmiş ve FED'in başına Greenspan yerine daha akademik birisi olan Bernanke gelmişti. O da faiz yükseltmeye başladı. Faizler yükselince bu kişilerin ödeme güçleri sorun yaşadı. ürneğin, ayda 400 dolar vermeniz gerekirken faturanız 600 dolara çıkınca bu kişilerin ödeyememe olasıılıkları ciddi oranda arttı. Bir de bunlar üzerine yazılan karmaşık enstrümanlar var.

*- Nedir bunlar?*

"*üin'in elinde 300 milyar dolar Fannie Mae ve Freedi Mac tahvili var. ABD bu yüzden bu riski göze alamadı ve bunları kurtardı.* " 

Kurumlar, eldeki konut alacakları üzerine yeni bir tahvil çıkarıyor. Eğer sizden konut kredisi alan kişi borcunu öderse siz de bunu tahvil çıkardığınız kişilere ödüyor üzerindeki orandan da kar ediyorsunuz. *Subprime müşteriler ödemeye devam ettiği sürece* siz de karşı tarafa borcunuzu ödüyorsunuz. Bunun ilk finansmanı için bir paraya ihtiyaç var ama siz bunu da kendiniz koymuyorsunuz, sizinle organik bir bağ içinde olan bir firmaya bu tahvilleri satıyorsunuz. Bunlar da bu tahvilleri teminat gösterip günlük borçlanıyorlar.

*- Bu zincir nasıl kırılıyor?*
Saadet zincirinin kırılma noktasında* 2 boyut* var. Birincisi bu subprime müşteriler borçlarını ödeyemiyor ve siz de tahvil borcunuzu ödeyemediğiniz için likiditeye gereksinim duyuyorsunuz. Ama kimse kimseye güvenmediği için bu piyasaya para girmiyor (Commercial Paper Market). *Sürecin en kritik noktası da bu fonlama biçimi* zaten. Hem risk çok yüksek hem de fonlama biçimi yüksek.Tüm bu sürecin dünyanın en gelişmiş finans kesiminde yaşanıyor olmasını anlamak bile mümkün değil. 

Ortada kaynak yok, yani özkaynak diyelim 1 lira, buna karşılık alınmış varlık 35 lira. Normal ticari bankada 1'e 12.5'tur bu oran. Yani normal bir bankaya göre üç kat daha fazla risk alıyorsunuz. Batan bir çok yatırım bankasının kaldıraç oranları 30’ların üzerindeydi. 

Bu çerçevede olay 2007 martına kadar gidiyor. Subprime denen kişiler ödeyemeyince süreç başladı ve buraya kadar geldik.

*- O zaman temel problem sorunlu mortgage kredilerinin ödenememesi ile başlıyor...*

"* Gelecek riskli kurumlara ders olsun diye Lehman Brothers seçildi diyebiliriz.* " 

Evet, herşeyin temelinde bu konut kredilerinde yaşanan değerleme var. İşte şimdi yeniden bunları canlandırmak istiyorlar. Talep kısmında canlılık yaratıp, likiditeyi yeniden piyasaya sokma arayışı bu. Yoksa bu kaynak kurumuş. Likidite kuruduğunda kimse kimseye para vermediğinde olay kontrolden çıkıyor.

ABD'nin* iki mortgage devi* Fannie Mae ve Freddi Mac’in kurtarılması da bu noktada önem taşıyor.. Bu iki kurum diğerlerine göre daha çok kredi verdi ve olayı göğüslemeye çalıştı... Ama ev fiyatları düşmeye devam etti.. *Bir de işin içinde üin tarafı var ...* üin'in elinde 300 milyar dolar Fannie Mae ve Freedi Mac senedleri tahvili var... ABD bu yüzden bu riski göze alamadı ve bunları kurtardı. 

*- Arada başka ne hatalar oldu?*
Derecelendiren firmalar bu tahvillere haksız yere yüksek not verdiler. FED ve benzeri kurumlar da göremedi. Dolayısıyla denetlemesi yapılamadı. 

Risk iştahı önemli ama insanları siz çok riski seviyorsunuz diye eleştiremezsiniz. Burada aksayan ve yapılması gereken denetim... Kapitalist ekonomiden bahsediyorsanız, az hırslı çok hırslı diye bir ayrımı yapma şansınız yok. 

Burada sorun risk almadan ziyade denetim ve düzenlemenin aksamış olmasıdır... Burada suçlu boyle bir finansal yapının kurulmasına izin verilmesi sürecidir...

*- Neden Lehman'ın batmasına izin verdiler de AIG'i kurtardılar?*

"* Bu ortamda bonoları çekici kılmak için faizi artırman gerekecek... Başka yolu yok.* " 



Bir yerde ahlaki rizikonun önüne geçmek için yapmaları gereken bir hamleydi bu... *'Bu kuruluşu kurtarıyor ama bu yeniden sorun yaşayan bir kuruma dönüşebilir'* düşüncesini kırmak adına Lehman orada kurban edildi. Bir anlamda gelecek riskli kurumlara ders olsun diye bu firma seçildi diyebiliriz. 

Kompleks kredi enstrumanları çok grift hale geldiği gerekçesi ile AIG’i kurtardılar...

Ama baktılar teker teker her kurumu kurtarmak mümkün değil, bunun üzerine yeni bir plan yapıldı ve öncelikle bu toksik tahviller için bir fiyat belirleyerek, bunu likide çevirerek sistemdeki tıkanmayı ortadan kaldırmayı amaçladılar... 

*- Peki bu 700 milyar dolarlık büyüklüğü nasıl belirlediler?* 
Kafalarınca bir fiyat belirlediler ama nasıl tahmin ettiler? Bernanke şöyle diyor: toplam konut kredisi meblağı 14 trilyon dolar. Bunun kabaca %5’i diyor. Kaldı ki böyle sentetik ürünlerin bir fiyatı da yok. 700 milyar dolar fiyat belirleyerek bu problemin aşılacağını düşünüyorlar.

*- Bu fon sorunları çözer mi?*
Burada bazı bilinmezler var. Mesela 700 milyar nasıl hesaplandı bilinmiyor..Daha artar mı bilmiyoruz.. Ayrıca demokratlar bu yasanın tam seçim öncesinde çıkarılmasına, en azından kendi onayları biçiminde çıkarılmasına karşılar. Başka talepleri var... Müşterileri de kurtaralım, kredi kartları ve otomobil kredilerini de ekleyelim diyorlar ve iş böyle olunca meblağ çok büyüyor.

Bir de sorunlu tahvilleri almak için ihaleye çıkaracaksınız ama bunun fiyatı yok ki. Sentetik bir ürün. Bunun fiyatı likiditenin olduğu yerde olur... üok yüksek fiyat verirseniz likidite enjeksiyonu yaratırsınız. Az verirseniz de zaten bankalar zor durumda, onları kurtaramayacaksınız. Hem politika hem de ekonomi ve finans tarafında ciddi problemler var. 

*- Başka problem var mı?*

"* ABD'de faizlerin yüksek olacağı bir sürece giriyoruz.* " 

şimdi bu yukarıdakilerin hepsini sorunsuz yapsak bile bu ABD'nin yıllık milli geliri 14 trilyon dolar ve sadece buradaki maliyetin 1 trilyona gittiğini göruyoruz. Bu çok yüksek bir oran... Bu sadece bu operasyonun bütçeye olan yükü. Bunu yanında 450 milyar dolarlık da kamu açığı var. 

*- Nasıl finanse edecek?*
Bütün dünyaya Hazine bonusu satarak.. 

*- Nasıl satacak bu kadar bonoyu?*
Bir kere ülke zaten alıcı değil zira ABD ekonomisi tasarruf açığı veren bir ülke. Peki yurtdışında alırlar mı? Alacaklarsa bile verecekleri fiyat nedir? 

Bunun yaratacağı en tipik etki uzun vadede yükselen faiz oranları olacak. Bu ortamda bonoları çekici kılmak için faizi artırman gerekecek... Başka yolu yok. 

Kamu açıkları büyüyecek, bunun için para basmanız gerekecek ve enflasyonist baskı oluşacak. Ve bu süreç tamamen konuyu tıkıyor. Bunun bir aşama sonrası da 'acaba ABD güçlü para kalabilecek mi kalamayacak mı? Euro/dolar paritesi ne olacak?' gibi sorular...

*- Faizler çok yükselir mi?*
Yatırımcıların ikna olacağı noktaya kadar faizleri yükseltecek. üok astronomik bir yükseliş bile olabilir. Bunun yaratacağı da çok uzun vadeli bir düzeltme süreci olacak. Bu öyle 1-2 senede düzelecek ve herşeyin normale döneceği bir krize benzemiyor. ABD'de faizlerin yüksek olacağı bir sürece giriyoruz. 

*- Operasyonun işe yaraması neye bağlı?* 

"* Stiglitz bundan birkaç ay önce doların rezerv döviz kuru olmaktan çıkabileceğini söylemişti. Ne demek istediğini şimdi daha iyi anlayabiliyoruz.*" 

Operasyonun işe yaraması detaylarında saklı, birçok şeyde saklı. Hukuksal süreç, alt süreçler... Başarılı olsa bile hangi maliyet ile olacak bu? Soru bu zaten? Temel direnç de o ve o yüzden piyasada satış var. Stiglitz bundan birkaç ay önce doların rezerv döviz kuru olmaktan çıkabileceğini söylemişti, Stiglitz'in ne demek istediğini şimdi daha iyi anlıyabiliyoruz.Ama başarısızlığın kısa dönem etkileri son derece olumsuz bunu söylemeliyiz.

*- Bu süreç bizi oraya kadar götürebilir mi?*
Evet götürebilir. Ama yerine ne konur, hiç bir fikrim yok. Avrupa hayatı boyunca yakaladığı en önemli fırsatı tepti. Avrupa bankacılık kesimi bu çöp tahvillere yatırım yapmamış olsaydı belki şu an euro için çok farklı şeyler konuşuyor olabilirdik. Ama euroya da kimse güvenmiyor şu anda. İsviçre Frankı için de aynı şeyler söylenebilir.

Ben burada ABD'nin tüm bu zaafiyetlerine rağmen aday görmüyorum. Ne üin ne Hindistan ne de başka bir ülke. 

*- Yatırım bankacılığının sonu geldi mi sizce?*
Efektif olarak zaten geldi, kalmadı çünkü. Bundan sonrası, yani 2009 finansal düzenlemelerin yılı olacak. Düzenlemeler ne kadar sert olacak, nasıl olacak, bunlar belirlenecek. 

*- Eski bolluk sona erdi gibi gözüküyor. Siz ne diyorsunuz?* 

Her durumda 2002 2007 arasındaki o likidite bolluğunu bulamayacağımız kesin. Hızlı gelişen finans piyasaları, hızlı büyümeler yerini kendi yağında kavrulmaya bırakacak. Ayrıca bundan sonra daha az yurtdışı kaynağa ulaşacaksınız. Daha çok kendi kaynaklarınızla yöneteceksiniz ekonomilerinizi.

Dünya ekonomisinde farklı bir seviyeye doğru gidiyoruz. İlkinin, yani o hızlı sürecin yavaş çekimi gibi olacak. Bolluk ve bereket az risk eğer denetleme olursa az olacak. Ama iktisat tarihinde 2008’in çok özel bir yıl olduğu yazılacak...


...

----------

